# Tinkers Pond / Let that be a lesson to you.



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Tinkers pond had a good 6-7" of ice today i was suprised. the fish were sparse. some gills and a perch were caught. nearshore was good too. but its going....not as fast as i thought though. which is good because i have to go back tomorrow because:


the lesson:

no matter how long your rod is sitting in the water without a bite or marks on the vex, 

NEVER leave a baited ice fishing rod unattended in the water!

After scoping around and looking for some fish, i finally found a few and went back to my "base" and eveything was there except for my other (BRAND new) ice fishing rod.  Funny thing is i had about 6 holes drilled and cant remember which one the rod was in.....

now what are the odds that i didnt just blow good money on a new ice fishing rod that i used for maybe 2 hours tops.....gonna go first thing tomorrow and try to take a better look and snag it back from the abyss.

grrrr....     

PS it was a frabill panfish popper, they were cheap ($20) but i really like them.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I just can't remember where I saw Tinkers Pond at before... I know me and the kids were driving around...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

better find someone with a aquaview....


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

well i couldnt find it today. i am really suprised at the ice though. i guess it took so much cold to make it hard that its gonna take a lot to make it soft again.

Im NOT saying that theres SAFE ice out there anywhere!

As far as where it is turkeyhunter, you take 480 south to the frost rd. exit and make a left, then make another left on the very first non-480 light that you come to, then make a right at the stop sign, then the park is about a mile or so down the road on the left.

its really not worth the effort though if the bigger lakes have ice.

johnboy, thats what its gonna take, my dad has one, when the ice firms up again, im gonna find that thing. i know exactly where it should be. unless abass took it, which im afraid might have happened.  

probably chalk it up as a $20 lesson. dang!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

ohh yea now I remember...
THANKS for the reminder...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

things like that happen, better a $20 instead of a $200


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

r u talking about tinkers creek in solonbecause i work around the corner from tinkers if so how big were the perch and gills


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

peple, i was at tinkers park, its in streetsboro i think, a couple streets off of frost rd. im pretty sure you were at this place before from one of your previous posts.

the gills and perch were pretty small. under 7". i think the perch is a rarity here, this body of water is just a pond.

i just wanted to get on some ice and i figured the ice would be ok.

looking at the forecast in the PD today.....im glad i got what ice fishing in that i did!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

hard to beleive its been almost a month before i could come back here and look for that rod, armed with my dads camera.

couldnt find it. never seen so many weeds......its just choked with them.

the camera was fun though.....saw a largemouth come through and smash my bait. then some gills, and then a PIKE.....i about crapped when i saw it....he slammed it real hard but missed it then came back, this time he came in real slow and i was just amazed seeing this fish on the camera. he just came in real slow to check out the bait....then he took it and i had him for a second but then he got off! also seen some crappie down there lurking around the weeds.

funny how much more wary the gills were than the pike and bass. 

i wish you guys could have seen it, it was so cool. 

its amazing what you can see. you can see if your bait is on right, what kind of action your lure does, you dont have to move the rod much at all! also seen a gill hit the wrong side of my jig, i mean he hit the head instead of the hook/waxie. those things are something else.

the ice was 2-4".


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

How big do you think the pike was? Or is it hard to tell with that camera? Where did you pops get the camera? I'd like to take one up to edgewater now that there is ice and see what all is in there chasing the smelt, shiners and little shad.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

the pike was almost surely smallish. fish look bigger on the camera. it can be hard to tell because there is no sense of perspective. i mean, there is nothing to compare the fish too.....hard to explain. 

You can get these cameras at any good sporting goods stores. such as gander mountain. its an aqua view. GM in twinsburg has a selection of several different models, not sure which ones as i was never in the market for one. that may change after my experience today. i had the vex and camera and ended up turning the vex off cause i wasnt even looking at it.

never mind anything you read about the lights....they dont do any good. lights are pure hype imo. only thing to me that seems to help is the directional indicator. tells you which way the camera is pointing.

also, edgewater can be perfect for cams through the ice. the water can be crystal clear and you can really see a lot!! ive seen a school of maybe a thousand shad there once.

cant say that (clear water) for a lot of our inland lakes.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Im Glad To Hear U Got Out And Caught Sometin! Not Me Yet But It Wont Be Long. I Would Like To Try One Of Those Cameras In Some Of The Pits I Fish Some Are Stocked With Trout N Such. There Like Drinkin Water. Clear As A Bell To 15 Ft. Got To Get One!


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks HWF, I'll look into one of them critters ...just got done watching the pittspuke game....poor pittspuke, poor, poor pittspuke  ....I LOVE IT 

Hey, we gotta go up to Edgewater sometime...I'll show where I git 'em


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

How is the ice coming along at Edgewater? Do you think it will be thick enough to fish soon or at all this year?
That's my favorite spot for steelhead since I have real frail legs and can't drag my shanty and equipment too far. 100 foot drag and you're there! The picture HWF posted is a fish I caught there last year I think, 26 incher thru a 6 inch hole. I lost quite a few but it can be done if you can turn them, once you get their head in the hole they pretty much push themselves onto the ice.
If you do get a camera, the direction indicator is a good feature even though it costs about 100 bucs more. Without it you have no idea where it's pointing and real difficult to find your bait. Even though it's not real accurate it is helpful. Vexilar is almost useless there since the place is loaded with shad and your vex is is all red from top to bottom. You'd be surprised at the different fish at the bottom near the rocks at the wall. I've seen some slab crappies but it's hard to get them to bite. You may be surprised at the size of the smelt too. I usually try teasing the perch and smelt and by accident get a silvery steelie for the smoker.


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey bajuski, Edgewater is iced over pretty good now. I met a guy out there yesterday who was fishing for steelies. 

Shoot me a PM if you ever need any info on the place before you come up....I can check it out and let you know what's going on. I've done it before and I'll do it again for a fellow fisherman.

I'm looking at cameras today


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks lmnop, it's not all that far for me, 1/2 hour maybe but I didn't think it would be anywhere near safe yet. Was the guy on the ice? Also, in the past the steelies didn't come in until well after ice up and the water cleared. Did you notice the water condition?
I got my camera from cabelas because I have an account there but there's many places that have them. Hardwater fan borrowed mine but I might need a crowbar to get it back


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Dad it sounds good....check out this threat that lmnop started:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22625

6-8" yesterday


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Froggy,

I'll meet you up there the week of the Presque Ilse trip with the camera and let you play with it

I fished there last year, or the year before, I don't remember. Crystal clear water, 20+ ft visibility, a few smelt, one steelhead and 9,000,000,000,006 shad


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Shad at edgewater?
I thought they would be at the power plant discharge...
I can't wait to hit the ice at edgewater...


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

Yeah, he was on the ice. My son and I went out to talk to him, he was only 50 yds. N.W. of the ramps and said he wanted to go out farther, but the rangers told him not to. It was the first time my son was on ice (overprotective father) and he wants to add ice fishing to his already expanded fishing experiences 

Kim, did you use the camera at Presque last year? If so, how did it work? (there ARE a ton of shad in there 

Turk, The shad at 72nd are of the whopper variety...like 12"-16", while the Edgewater type are about 5"-8"...at least that's what I netted anyway.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> Turk, The shad at 72nd are of the whopper variety...like 12"-16", while the Edgewater type are about 5"-8"...at least that's what I netted anyway


ohhh ok... 
when they come in thick its unreal man...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

lnmop,

I used the camera at presque many times last year.

It worked extremely well. It allowed me to practice selective harvest. You only target the individual fish that you want to catch, while keeping it away from the hoards of other fish. This is very usefull for the perch. For every one keeper perch, 9-12", there are 25 non keepers, 3-8", that you need to avoid if you can.

The screen is full of fish almost non-stop, the trick is attracting the ones that you want to catch into biting.

Very, very, clear water last year, 12-15 ft visibility at least. I saw bluegill, pumkinseeds, perch, smallmouth, largemouth, smelt, crappie, shad, carp, catfish, steelhead, pike, and one lone walleye.

Very educational and fun.

Kim


----------

